
National Popular Vote Interstate Compact - bqe
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Popular_Vote_Interstate_Compact
======
pdq
One of the benefits behind the electoral college is that it effectively forces
candidates to visit smaller and more competitive states they would not
otherwise campaign in. As different states become "swing" states, candidates
go there, as they are winner-take-all.

In a popular vote, candidates would spend most of their time in large states
like California, Texas, and New York.

~~~
alasdair_
>In a popular vote, candidates would spend most of their time in large states
like California, Texas, and New York.

This does not bother me. If more people are there, then more time should be
spent there.

------
sharemywin
pretty interesting. looks like this could be done at a state level.

~~~
D-Coder
Yes, exactly. It does not require any Constitutional amendment (which would be
difficult and time-consuming) to make the Electoral College almost identical
to the popular vote.

